# Giving Caffinol a try...back from the suoermarket



## star camera company (Nov 20, 2019)

So let’s see how it works.......


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice picture of your shopping.......


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2019)

Let me know if you have questions. I have used Caffenol exclusively for a few years.

For future reference, the cheaper the instant coffee, the better, so next time, you could go with store brand robusta and be good. No need to waste money on arabica if you're not going to drink it


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 21, 2019)

Never tried that method. I'm a D-76 guy. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2019)

What would be a typical time and temperature for say two 36 exposure rolls of 35 mm Tri-x?


----------



## star camera company (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh Yeah ......  no more D76 for me!  Great results on my third roll.   Weighed the ingredients,  added potassium bromide, developedfor 13 min, Fresh Tri X.     Camera:  1928 QRS Kamra


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am very keen on trying caffenol too. I don't feel comfortable pouring chemicals down the drain because of our septic tank. I have about 15 litres stored away that I need to dispose of somehow haha.


----------



## star camera company (Jan 19, 2020)

Well it certainly works.  Variations abound, all do the same thing.   Takes awhile to “get it ready” and needs a lot of rinse after developer of your fix turns brown.


----------



## star camera company (Jan 20, 2020)

Tried CN 400 BW in Caffenol and it Worked!  Negs a bit thin but can be used.   Next time I’m spiking it with a little sip of Dektol.  This was 15 min development.  UR Leica 42mm Summar F8 1/200


----------

